# Alfie and his bow wave



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

OH took this
I couldn't get over how good it is. Anyone know of any competition we could enter it in?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Brilliant pic, get it framed! 
Could enter it here.
D for Dog - Dog Photographer of the Year 2010


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh wow!! What camera did your OH use? That's a fab photo caught at just the right time :thumbup:

Not sure about competitions but looks a good one to go on a mug or something


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

Panasonic Lumix DMC-LZ3 just a cheap little camera but seem to be pretty good :thumbup:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Awwww Alfie is adorable


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Great pic Rona


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Fantastic picture :thumbup:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Great picture Rona, I have a couple of models above that (Lumix DMC-TZ7) and would be dead proud of that picture! I'm looking into a Nikon D80 now though


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Great picture Rona, I have a couple of models above that (Lumix DMC-TZ7) and would be dead proud of that picture! I'm looking into a Nikon D80 now though


Just in case the price is too steep for the Nikon D80, look at the Fujifilm S2000HD, that's what I use and the pictures come out good, added bonus is the High Definition Video Recording


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

slakey said:


> Just in case the price is too steep for the Nikon D80, look at the Fujifilm S2000HD, that's what I use and the pictures come out good, added bonus is the High Definition Video Recording


Nope, I'm spending all of my life savings (only 600 pounds LOL!) and have found some well priced lenses and the body itself on eBay


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

A picture to be proud of.


----------

